# moving to playa flamenca



## donnados (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello all

I currently live in Los Alos and as much as i love it here i would like to move closer to playa flamenca/ la zenia area. ive searched letting agents but im strugling to find a house to rent there. i have a budget of 450 euros a month, i want 2 bedroom and some outside space and someplace for the car is a must. if anybody knows of a house i would be very grateful. 

many thanx
Don xx


----------

